# Gluing plexiglass to wood?



## Spechawg (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know of a glue, preferably clear, that will glue plexiglass to wood. Building some display boxes and need someway to attach the plexiglass to the wood top. Thanks, Jack


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use a 2 ton epoxy that will hold it and it's clear when dry. If it's a one shot deal and you don't need much, walmart carries it. If you have a lot to do, then I buy in bulk from Monty
http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## Spechawg (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bill. I assume that your are talking about the 5 min. epoxy. I only have 2 12"x18" pieces to glue. Any special instructions or anything., cleaning, prep, etc. Thanks, Jack


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would use a 15 minute epoxy to give yourself a little more time. Dry fit everything before mixing the epoxy. Mix plenty, better to have a little too much than be short Also clean it well to remove any oils.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

why not use a router and cut a slot in your wood frame, then slide the plexiglass into it?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a cheap tube of clear silicone from Wal Mart would do it.


----------

